# Seiko Submariner



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A chap in work was sporting a very attractive Seiko Sub lookalike. I've had a scout around the net and it looks like it is the SKX031 model.

Does anyone have one of these? What do you think of it?

Rob


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I used to have one a while ago & it was a nice watch as I recall - neither too big or too small with a nicer dial (applied indices) than the larger SKX007. They're available in two sizes though so make sure you get the one you want (they'll have different model numbers though). Mine was the larger of the two (42mm I think) & had 22mm lugs (the smaller size has 20mm lugs I think), the bezels ratchets & rotates in both directions, the crown screws down but the watch is/was only rated to 100m. I seem to remember that the folded link bracelet fitted as standard was a bit rattly & cheap but comfortable enough - the watch looked great on a Bond nato which is what I used it with. The movement is the usual basic 7S26 jobbie. I wouldn't pay too much for one - I think I paid about Â£70 for mine new & sold it for Â£50 a few months later to someone at work.

All in all a decent, but not outstanding, watch. I was tempted to get another but the Orient I've just got can be picked up new for less than Â£50 (not including postage) via Ebay, from memory it's a similar size, is a similar style & seems to be better built as well as being 200m water resitant.

I don't think you'd be disappointed with the Seiko though despite me having said all that about the Orient. Should it ever need it then I think the Seiko would probably be easier to get serviced/repaired


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> A chap in work was sporting a very attractive Seiko Sub lookalike. I've had a scout around the net and it looks like it is the SKX031 model.
> 
> Does anyone have one of these? What do you think of it?
> 
> Rob


I have the SKX033 which is the same except for the red colour segment on the bezel.

It is a sturdy and nice looking watch and it looks good on the wrist.

I never thought about it looking like a sub and I dont easily make that connection.

I would recommend this Seiko however


----------



## Ray K (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a link to a mini review I did last week on another forum. I've had mine now for only about a week and a half and really like it a lot.

*** links to other watch forums not allowed ***


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks, all. It obviously wasn' t the SKX031 then...

I've got the SKX007 and SKX009 (same watch, different bezel...) and the watch I saw was different. It was a spitting image of a Rolex submariner and I can only assume that it must be a model that is not imported into the UK - perhaps a Japan only model.

Rob


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Was it automatic? If so, has to be the SKX031.

Otherwise, Seiko do an kinetic sub-a-like, the SKA013:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> Was it automatic? If so, has to be the SKX031.
> 
> Otherwise, Seiko do an kinetic sub-a-like, the SKA013:


SM, I'm embarrassed to say that without my glasses I didn't get too good a look at it. I'm certain that it didn't have the 'round dot' markers of the SKX series, so it was most likely the SKA013 in that case. I've just bought a Tissot Seastar from a forum member so any acquisition will have to go on the back burner for a while but I'll keep an eye on prices.

Thanks for yr help

Rob


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Does the Seiko only come in 40mm without crown? If it were 42mm plus it would be ideal.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thers a lot on ebay i noticed 2 uk dealers offering warrantys and no import tax [legal like]

if you watch carefully could get one at a good price............


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks John. I need a watch of at least 42mm.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

What about a ***link deleted *** ? It's 45mm lug to lug.

I bought mine a year ago (from that very site) and it's barely been off my wrist since then. It looks sharp, it's big and heavy. I love it.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

colinryan said:


> What about a *** ? It's 45mm lug to lug.
> 
> I bought mine a year ago (from that very site) and it's barely been off my wrist since then. It looks sharp, it's big and heavy. I love it.


007/009 are very popular here, but that site is very expensive. (links to sale sites aren't allow under the rules, so I guess it will be modded out soon) It would be cheaper to get it from a couple companies we all know of in the Far East or from Roy when he has some.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

strange_too said:


> 007/009 are very popular here, but that site is very expensive.










Bloody hell, you weren't joking *"Now only Â£239.00 inc VAT"*. Roy was selling them for Â£99, and I know who I'd rather deal with if I had a warranty return.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well when people don't know of different options, they are prepared to pay for it.

With better optimisation for search engines places like that are easier to find too.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I had been looking for one for a while in and around watch dealers in Glasgow and had no luck, and didn't realise they were available for Â£99 elsewhere, so I coughed up the Â£239 =(


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

colinryan said:


> I had been looking for one for a while in and around watch dealers in Glasgow and had no luck, and didn't realise they were available for Â£99 elsewhere, so I coughed up the Â£239 =(


It happens, don't dwell on it. Seiko are great doing models just for the Japanese market, so what you see around isn't available on the high street. If you hang around he enough you'll get to know where people buy from and it's a pretty friendly place.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

colinryan said:


> I had been looking for one for a while in and around watch dealers in Glasgow and had no luck, and didn't realise they were available for Â£99 elsewhere, so I coughed up the Â£239 =(


I've done the same Colin, then I found this place and have saved a fortune. Of course, I'd have saved a lot more if I stayed away from the sales section and the Friday/Saturday watch threads


----------

